# Trolling for Trout



## LDUBS (Jul 16, 2018)

Got out again this morning to Lake Berryessa. It was supposed to be a 100 deg day so my plan was to get out early and head for home before things got too hot. I got to the lake at about 6:15 am. Made the 4 mile run to my secret spot. It must be secret because no one else was there. I could see other boats trolling were focusing on an area about a mile away. Haha 

I headed back to the ramp at about 10 am. Managed one crappie and three trout ranging from 13" to 17". Got the crappie at 35' and the trout at 42' to 45'. All of the action was on the port side rod. Not a twitch on the starboard side rod. 

I got a massive backlash after the second trout. So bad I had to do surgery and probably cut away half my line before I got it sorted. Yeah, I was trolling. Don't want to talk about it any more. :shock: 

Caught everything on this needle fish with a trout worm added to the hook.


----------



## ppine (Jul 17, 2018)

Trout fishing in the heat is a challenge.


----------



## handyandy (Jul 25, 2018)

if it had been me that crappie would have made it to the cleaning board with the trout as well.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 26, 2018)

*"if it had been me that crappie would have made it to the cleaning board with the trout as well."*

Andy, do you generally fillet them?


----------



## handyandy (Jul 31, 2018)

yes, I usually do. My rule on crappie is at least 8" to be worth filleting that one looks right around the mark. I have filleted up plenty of smaller crappie to, they can get overpopulated in smaller lakes or ponds if they aren't ever kept out of it. When they get over populated you tend to end up with a bunch of little stunted ones. Friend of mine that lives in the northern end of my state has a little natural lake on some property it goes in cycles with the crappie. They get overpopulated he holds some camp out fishing events to keep as many crappie as possible, after a couple years of consistently keeping a bunch of little ones the population gets back in check, and then the size of the crappie increases. Then after a while if not kept in check they slip back into being overpopulated and stunted. These are black crappie in his lake, and it's a small lake, larger lakes that can support them overpopulation usually isn't an issue. 

But they fry up great none the less big or small nice white flakey light meat. I'd venture to say across the midwest and much of the south that crappie is one of the most sought after fish in terms of ones to catch and eat. If I'm fishing somewhere bass or something else if I end up getting on crappie I'm just as happy if I can get a good mess of crappie as I am anything else.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks Andy. Kind of a delayed response on my part. I didn't see your post before today. 

Anyway, I think you've talked me into bringing some crappie fillets home next time.


----------



## ppine (Oct 15, 2018)

Just returned from 3 days fishing Lake Davis, CA one of the most productive lakes in the Western US. People travel from all over the world to fish here. Fly fishing is notoriously good. I have had 25 fish days there in October with rainbows in the 14-20 inch plus class. 

But alas, the drought has take its toll on the fishery. Using the same techniques that have produced more than 20 fish many times, we were only able to catch a couple of average sized fish per day. Talking with other fishermen, their results were the same. The local guide that fishes their had reportedly given people half of their money back a lot of the time. 

This is why we call it fishing and not catching. Time to move on to some different lakes.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 15, 2018)

I've not been there as it is a fairly long trip for me. But I agree the impact of drought was severe. The kokanee fishery in the lake I frequent is basically gone because low water levels created lower oxygen levels the kokanee population could not survive. From what I read, drought impact could be coupled with less stocking (at least what some claim). We also lost production from a major hatchery, due to flooding but I don't know what impact that would have on Lake Davis. Anyway, the lake I frequent seems to have bounced back with healthy rainbows. We can only hope Lake Davis will be managed for recovery. 

Anyway, I'm not a fishery scientist by any stretch, but this is the kind of stuff I read and hear.


----------

